# Finally Slimed the SUV



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work on the fish dude [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] you boys have some nice fishin' water out there  your boats looking great also  congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Beautiful boat and I like the lunchtime action shot.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Boat looks great! The action shots are cool too. Nice day guys!


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Atta boy Tide. Here's hopin' that oil doesn't screw thing up too bad.

TRW


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

boat looks great and nice fish


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, guys! I am really looking forward to getting out on this boat soon. The more I think about it, the more I love it. 

I'll try to get some pictures of bigger fish next time! The area we fished is known as PAC (Pointe-Au-Chenes Wildlife Mangament Area). If you look south of that area, you won't see much marsh left. As a result, the water dirties quickly on souterly winds. The salinity increases and the duck grass dies. Fly fishers need the duck grass...LONG story short, I will be trying better looking marsh more eastward (Myrtle Grove, Lafitte, etc). I can't wait for Friday!!! ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ditto, great looking skiff and even greater that you guys are fishing that region in spite of all the doom and gloom we read about that area.


----------

